# Von welchem Hersteller ist euer Notebook?



## Pokerclock (28. November 2008)

Der Titel sagt es. 

Meins ist von HP. 6910p


----------



## Uziflator (28. November 2008)

Benq R53 oder os änlich mehr da neuste hat schon fast 3 Jahre.


----------



## Fransen (28. November 2008)

HP aus der aus der Buissnes Serie.
->6735s


----------



## Klutten (28. November 2008)

Momentan ein Dell X1 (davor Inspiron 8600 und testweise mal Latitude D420, Latitude D430, Dell XPS 1330), an dem ich mich jeden Tag wieder erfreuen kann. 1 Kilogramm leicht, DIN A4 Größe, Magnesiumgehäuse.... einfach nur geil.

Sobald es mit den Finanzen wieder besser steht, flattert aber schnellstens ein Dell E4200 ins Haus.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. November 2008)

BenQ Joybook P51E.G16 (ist aber CPU und Ram aufgerüstet xD)

und ab montag gesellt sich ein ASUS Eee PC 1000H dazu


----------



## Fifadoc (28. November 2008)

Hab aktuell nen Acer Aspire. Preis/Leistung, Qualität und Service waren zum Kaufzeitpunkt einfach optimal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. November 2008)

Wie bei meinem Mainboards vertraue ich bei Notebooks auch auf Asus.
Mein Notebook in der Firma ist ein Mac.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (28. November 2008)

Hier im Haus existiert, soweit ich mich noch schwach daran erinnern kann, ein Inspiron 8600 von Dell. Läuft immer noch wie geschmiert, hatte seither ein kleines Problem mit dem Akku, was aber seitens Dell zügig geregelt wurde. Ich nutze es aber nicht so oft, wie der eigentliche Besitzer des Notebooks.


----------



## push@max (28. November 2008)

HP Pavilion dv6645eg...bin total zufrieden damit.


----------



## der_yappi (28. November 2008)

Ein MSI Notebook verrichtet seit meiner neuen Ausbildung seinen Dienst im Hause und unterwegs.

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Notebooks - MSI EX600-5743VHP

Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (29. November 2008)

Asus M51-VA mit Vista Business x64.

Lässt sich super mit Arbeiten und zwischendurch auch mal nen Spielchen.

Wird demnächst noch durch nen Asus P320 Smartphone ergänzt 


Davor hatte ich knapp 6 Jahre lang ein Gericom Masterpice 2600, welches auch heute noch funktioniert, aber einfach zu laut und zu heiss ist.

Erstes Notebook war ein Natcomp mit 20 GB HDD, P3 1,1 und 512 MB Ram, welches aber nicht lange gehalten hat


----------



## AttAx (29. November 2008)

Ich darf seit Montag ein Acer Aspire 8930G mit 18,4" Bildschirm mein eigen nennen. Ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## TMX (29. November 2008)

Ein Samsung X11.

Liegt aber nur auf dem Schreibtisch rum.


----------



## riedochs (29. November 2008)

Mein Hauptnotebook: FSC Lifebook E8010 und zum rumspielen: Medion Akoya 1210 (Netbook)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2008)

[X] ein anderes 

Gericom


----------



## exa (29. November 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> Hab aktuell nen Acer Aspire. Preis/Leistung, Qualität und Service waren zum Kaufzeitpunkt einfach optimal.



dito, 5920G


----------



## Philster91 (29. November 2008)

Acer Travelmate 5720-602g25


----------



## Riezonator (29. November 2008)

Ein Asus PRO 50VL ist mit F5VL serie verwant


----------



## HeX (29. November 2008)

hab ein edles Lenovo 3000 N200

habe es praktisch immer mit wenn ich aus dem Haus richtung Uni gehe


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2008)

*IBM Thinkpad T40*
Mit 14Zoll imho genau die richtige Größe, schafft immerhin noch UT2004 und hält mit dickem Akku und NHC ganze 9 Stunden im Office-Betrieb.


----------



## dot (29. November 2008)

Lifetec irgendwas.
Ist aber ein umgelabeltes Asus Geraet. Inzwischen sind die Preise aber so gefallen, dass man nicht unbedingt im Aldi seine HW kaufen muss


----------



## Player007 (29. November 2008)

Habe bisher noch kein Notebook 
Aber es wird schon ordentlich gespart, nächstes Jahr werde ich mir eins kaufen 

Gruß


----------



## RealGerry (3. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir verrichtet ein xps 1710 von Dell seinen Dienst (zoggen für längere Reisen) und für Kurztrips  ein kleines eePC Netbook von Asus


----------



## horst--one (3. Dezember 2008)

ASUS!!
Und es wird auch immer ASUS bleiben!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Dezember 2008)

Seid montag gesellt sich ein ASUS Eee PC 1000H zu dem BenQ 

an mobilität kaum zu überbieten, schon gar nicht für den preis, das perfekte gerät für mein studium, um in den freistunden was zu surfen


----------



## River (3. Dezember 2008)

Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Xi 2528

War das Gamestar Notebook 2007. Das P/L Verhältnis war beim Kauf super


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich kann ich deine Frage nicht beantworten...

*/+*/--*/+/*^ (<-- computing)
"*##&*ç'```^ (<-- converting)

Neue FRAGE ::: EINGABE:::

*Von welchen Herstellern sind euere Notebook's?* 

Antwort:
Von ACER
und Dell
und ASUS
und SONY

War mir eine Freude


----------



## Artas (2. März 2009)

ich habe noch ein Fujitsu-Siemens lifebook e6624
eine reine rarität und funzelt noch perfect fürs sürfen und office, aber crysis wird wohl immer für dieses notebook ein traum bleiben.


----------



## KennyKiller (2. März 2009)

Apfel


----------



## Ace (2. März 2009)

Habe mir heute das MSI GT725 gekauft


----------



## gdfan (3. März 2009)

Samsung SA11


----------



## KainX (4. März 2009)

Ich nenne ein Asus N50VN mein Eigen.


----------



## BTMsPlay (4. März 2009)

Siemens günstiges Arbeitgerät nur das DVD Laufwerk ist bissel laut.


----------



## Demcy (4. März 2009)

Belinea B.book 5


----------



## jokerx3 (4. März 2009)

Asus G2P


----------



## theLamer (4. März 2009)

[x]MSI

Ka wie das MOdell heißt, ist aber mit TK-53 und ne GeForce 6100 go


----------



## kmf (4. März 2009)

[X] Samsung

Wir haben in der Familie 4 Stück davon. Alle von unterschiedlichen Herstellern. Meine Frau hat ein Asus, die ältere Tochter ein Dell, die jüngere ein Acer und ich eins von Samsung. Deshalb Samsung.


----------

